# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  problem sa ginekologom

## ivymalena

Drage forumašice...već neko vrijeme pratim vaš forum i nikako naći vremena da se posavjetujem sa vama oko nekih meni barem novonastalih problema...Naime ja sam "novopečena mama"(naš pužić stigao nakon 7 dugih godina),prva tri mjeseca nisam ni znala da sam trudna,trudnoća mi je do zadnjeg dana bila uredna,bebolina je bila super,porod trajao ravno šest minuta,tri truda i već je bila vani,tako da je moja bojazan od babskih priča "bit će ti teško" i "rađat ćeš 10 sati" bila totalno bespotrebna.savršena kad se rodila i savršena nakon evo tri mjeseca svog malog života.Nakon što je prestalo krvarenja poslije poroda otišla sam kod ginekologa na prvi pregled,sve u redu,imala par šavova,to sve uredno zacijelilo,ultrazvuk 100 kuna uredno naplaćen(nije privatnik).i to me nije toliko zasmetalo koliko me pogodilo u živac kad sam pitala mogu li opet piti kontracepcijske pilule i rekao mi je da ne mogu?!?...da razjasnim,7 godina pila kontracepciju da bih redovito dobivala menstruaciju,rečeno mi je ujedno i prije sedam godina da NIKAD neću moći imati djece...desilo se i vrijeme kad kontracepciju nisam ni pila ,imala odnose i nije se naravno ništa dogoilo,to mi je u biti samo pomoglo da svaki mjesec imam redovit ciklus.I sad,pitam ga zašto mi ne da pilule a on meni odgovori da je to protiv njegovih uvjerenja odnedavno jer je imao "obiteljsku tragediju".i sad da ne bi netko mislio da sam ja zla,hladna osoba mene zanima što da ja sad napravim?trebam li ja sad radi njega mjenjati dokotra,opet na pregled kod drugoga da bi mi dao tu kontracepciju da imam redovit ciklus?iskreno,toliko smo čekali bebolinu da mi više ništa nije važno i ružno za reć nisam zainteresirana više za drugo dijete.ona mi je dovoljna i ne bi htjela opet ostati trudna.ali isto tako se pitam ako i ostanem trudna radi njega (jer malo kad razmislim nema baš logike u njegovom ponašanju) trebam li ići na abortus jer on nije htio napisati recept?pa nije ni to nerođeno dijete krivo...ne znam kome da se obratim i koga da pitam,smatram da je ovo malo blesav problem ali jednostavno sam se morala nekome obratiti da čujem mišljenje pa stoga ako možete pomozite.svaka kritika,primjedba ili mišljenje je dobrodošlo!

----------


## ardnas

nađi drugog ginekologa, to ti je najednostavnije

----------


## Beti3

Nisu kontracepcijske pilule način na koji se regulira ciklus.
To je lijek koji ima i svoje nuspojave od kojih su neke i vrlo opasne. 

Znači treba ih uzimati baš po preporuci liječnika i to nakon pregleda i jetrenih proba. Mislim da ima i određeno vrijeme nakon poroda kada se još ne smiju uzimati. Da li dojiš? Treba vidjeti i kako bi pilule na to djelovale.

Ti znaš da su to hormoni koji mijenjaju normalno funkcioniranje tijela? A nikako regulator bilo čega.
A kontracepcija se može provoditi i na mnoge druge načine, npr. spirala.

Ne razumijem kako si zatrudnila kada redovno 7 godina piješ kontracepcijske pilule.

Možeš promijeniti ginekologa, naravno, ali nemoj tražiti pilule za regulaciju ciklusa, nego kaži da ti trebaju da ne ostaneš opet trudna. I ako si inače zdrava, možeš ih piti, uz oprez i redovnu kontrolu krvi jednom godišnje.

----------

